# Help - had a tyre blow and the airbags deployed



## louise_a (Jun 16, 2014)

I was driving back from golf at Formby Ladies today and I had a blow out, but all the side airbags deployed, is there anyone in the motor trade who knows what the score is, Surely they shouldn't deploy if there is no impact, do  have any clam on the manufacturer, the car is 5 and a bit years old.

Also how do I go about getting tem fixed, I believe that  I cannot drive the car until they get fixed.

I know nothing about cars so I am at a loss.


----------



## DanFST (Jun 17, 2014)

Sadly i'm 99% certain you will have to go through insurance. It may be worth taking it to a dealers, and kicking up a fuss, but it's incredibly unfortunate and unlucky.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a lot of information to go on, but the airbag is designed to deploy if the sensor detects what it considers to be an impact.  If you did indeed have a blowout, as opposed to a puncture, then that may, depending on the precise circumstances, have created enough of a signal to the sensor to cause it to deploy the bag.  If so, it has done what it is designed to do, so I don't see where any claim against a manufacturer would come from.   

I'm not aware of any legislation that prevents you driving a car once the bag has deployed, provided that the loose material does not affect your view or your ability to use the controls, but I personally wouldn't want to be driving one with the dust that comes out of them still in the car.  Take it to a garage or a dealer to find out about getting them replaced, preferably a main dealer or a knowledgable independent for the make of car as they will have the greatest knowledge about whether there have been issues with the brand.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 17, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not a lot of information to go on, but the airbag is designed to deploy if the sensor detects what it considers to be an impact.  If you did indeed have a blowout, as opposed to a puncture, then that may, depending on the precise circumstances, have created enough of a signal to the sensor to cause it to deploy the bag.  If so, it has done what it is designed to do, so I don't see where any claim against a manufacturer would come from.   

I'm not aware of any legislation that prevents you driving a car once the bag has deployed, provided that the loose material does not affect your view or your ability to use the controls, but I personally wouldn't want to be driving one with the dust that comes out of them still in the car.  Take it to a garage or a dealer to find out about getting them replaced, preferably a main dealer or a knowledgable independent for the make of car as they will have the greatest knowledge about whether there have been issues with the brand.
		
Click to expand...

Seems pretty much spot on to me!

However, your safety in a collision is now seriously compromised, so you should get them replaced asap! From what little I know of the systems involved, it's likely to be an insurance job - because of the expense.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you ok though as no one seems to have asked? I agree that they should be replaced and that unfortunately unless you can find a good garage or dealer with a decent price, the cost to do it without claiming could be prohibitive


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2014)

I would say that the air bags should not deply from a blow out and if they did it is a design fault by the manufacturer ,  if you hit a pothole or kerb to cause the blow out i would say yes this is natural , if there are no signs of impact damage on the roadwheel or suspension etc  i would most definatley be contacting the main dealer to see what the story is , and if their answer wasnt satisfactory id be getting an independent  engineer to do a report on it .

Airbags , seatbelts and passenger protection normally carry more warranty than mechanical parts . if i was sure i didnt hit anything i would be questioning this ..
You are looking at an expensive repair here,  airbags , impact sensors , probably seat covers and maybe even the airbag control unit .. i would also say your car is not in a safe or roadworthy condition now the air bags have been deployed .. we would recommend you didnt drive it if you were a customer of ours

What make of car is it Lou ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello Louise... Quite a shock when this happened I suspect...

Currently vehicle would fail its MOT so technically shouldn't be driven....

From AA web-site...

"The vehicle will fail the test if any airbag fitted as original equipment is obviously missing or defective.

A seatbelt pre-tensioner fitted as original equipment but missing or that has obviously deployed will be a reason for failure."


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 17, 2014)

my friends daughter hit a kerb side on in a torrential rain storm and the airbags,side curtain ones and the ones in the seats deployed,the insurance wrote the car off even though it was only 4 years old,no damage to the outside but the interior destroyed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 17, 2014)

Think that from an insurance viewpoint, if you had an accident whilst driving NOW, they could argue that your injuries are your fault as the airbags were known not to be working, also any passengers wouldnt be covered and may even nullify your cover.

so I wouldnt drive it until its fixed


----------



## louise_a (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks for the replies, I rang the insurance this morning and they are telling me that as there was not collision I am not covered!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Hello Louise... Quite a shock when this happened I suspect...

Currently vehicle would fail its MOT so technically shouldn't be driven....

From AA web-site...

"The vehicle will fail the test if any airbag fitted as original equipment is obviously missing or defective.

A seatbelt pre-tensioner fitted as original equipment but missing or that has obviously deployed will be a reason for failure."
		
Click to expand...

Every day's a school day, never knew that, thank you.  Here's the relevant section of the MoT Tester's Manual

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_540.htm


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2014)

louise_a said:



			thanks for the replies, I rang the insurance this morning and they are telling me that as there was not collision I am not covered!!
		
Click to expand...

Must admit to be shocked at that answer Louise , must be a strange policy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Must admit to be shocked at that answer Louise , must be a strange policy
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, they will see it as a mechanical failure & will no more pay for it than they would for my anti-roll bar bushes and links that had to be recently replaced.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Would they not come under servicable items , well they do over here anyhow , if you drove into a flood and wrecked your engine or turbo went faulty and sucked up the oil and blew the engine would they not be covered ? all mechanical failure 

doyou have fully comp policy Louise ?

id still be talking to the manufacturer if there was no impact..


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm sure each airbag is around Â£1000-1500 to replace.  Depending on how many have deployed the car could be a total loss...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Would they not come under servicable items , well they do over here anyhow , if you drove into a flood and wrecked your engine or turbo went faulty and sucked up the oil and blew the engine would they not be covered ? all mechanical failure 

doyou have fully comp policy Louise ?

id still be talking to the manufacturer if there was no impact..
		
Click to expand...

No they wouldn't.

https://www.sainsburys-insurancequotes.co.uk/motor/sainsburys-motor-premium-policy-document.pdf

Page 19, bullet points 1, 3 & 4;

What is not covered


â€¢ Loss or damage caused by wear and
tear or loss of value;
â€¢ Any part of a repair or replacement
which improves your car beyond its
condition before the loss or damage
took place;
â€¢ Any mechanical, electrical or computer
failure, breakdown or breakage;
â€¢ Damage to tyres caused by braking,
punctures, cuts or bursts;

Between those two I don't think there's much chance and that is a standard policy in these parts.  Of the scenarios you quote the only one you might succeed with is the flood, but there have been plenty of reports of refusals to pay where it should have been patently obvious that the road was flooded and any careful & competent driver would never attempt to negotiate it.  I'm very surprised that it is different over there.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 17, 2014)

WHat  I dont get is if I had not brought the car safely to a stop but rather hit something I would be covered
6 airbags were deployed, all but the front ones


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2014)

Louise, what actually happened & what car is it?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 18, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No they wouldn't.

https://www.sainsburys-insurancequotes.co.uk/motor/sainsburys-motor-premium-policy-document.pdf

Page 19, bullet points 1, 3 & 4;

What is not covered


â€¢ Loss or damage caused by wear and
tear or loss of value;
â€¢ Any part of a repair or replacement
which improves your car beyond its
condition before the loss or damage
took place;
â€¢ Any mechanical, electrical or computer
failure, breakdown or breakage;
â€¢ Damage to tyres caused by braking,
punctures, cuts or bursts;

Between those two I don't think there's much chance and that is a standard policy in these parts.  Of the scenarios you quote the only one you might succeed with is the flood, but there have been plenty of reports of refusals to pay where it should have been patently obvious that the road was flooded and any careful & competent driver would never attempt to negotiate it.  I'm very surprised that it is different over there.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey sounds like its a 3rd party fire & theft policy that , i dealt a good bit with insurance claims / warranty claims over the years and the small print is a killer .


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 18, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Crikey sounds like its a 3rd party fire & theft policy that , i dealt a good bit with insurance claims / warranty claims over the years and the small print is a killer .
		
Click to expand...

looking at the list of things not insured the one relating to the tyres states damage to the tyres NOT the tyre bursting has caused other damage,a good solicitor would run a horse and cart through that .


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Louise, what actually happened & what car is it?
		
Click to expand...

Its a Vauxhall Astra 5 and a half years old, I was just coming off the M57 onto the M62, when all of a sudden there was a bang and smoke, I thought the engine had blown at first.  pulled off onto the hard shoulder, and sasw the airbags were down and when I checked, the offside rear tyre was flat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Crikey sounds like its a 3rd party fire & theft policy that , i dealt a good bit with insurance claims / warranty claims over the years and the small print is a killer .
		
Click to expand...

No, it's a standard comprehensive policy, here's Aviva's;

Exclusions to Section 1
We will not pay for:
(1) loss of use, wear and tear, deterioration, depreciation, or any loss or damage which happens gradually.
(2) mechanical, electrical or electronic failure, breakdown or breakage.
(3) computer and equipment failure or malfunction.
(4) loss or damage arising from theft while:
(a) the ignition keys of your vehicle have been left in or on your vehicle.
(b) your vehicle has been left unattended with the engine running.
(5) damage to tyres by braking or by punctures, cuts or bursts.
(6) loss or damage directly occasioned by pressure waves caused by aircraft or other aerial devices
travelling at sonic or supersonic speed.
(7) loss of value following repair.
(8) loss or damage arising from confiscation or requisition or destruction by or under order of any
Government or Public or Local Authority.
(9) loss or damage caused directly or indirectly by fire if your vehicle is equipped for the cooking or
heating of food or drink.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			looking at the list of things not insured the one relating to the tyres states damage to the tyres NOT the tyre bursting has caused other damage,a good solicitor would run a horse and cart through that .
		
Click to expand...

In order to do that you would need to prove that the tyre blowout caused the airbag deployment but as we haven't your horse & cart isn't going very far.  The insurer might also point out the exclusion above relating to electrical failure.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2014)

It seems so wrong that I may have to write off a car worth around Â£4000 through no fault of my own!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Its a Vauxhall Astra 5 and a half years old, I was just coming off the M57 onto the M62, when all of a sudden there was a bang and smoke, I thought the engine had blown at first.  pulled off onto the hard shoulder, and sasw the airbags were down and when I checked, the offside rear tyre was flat.
		
Click to expand...

Can't find a related recall on the VOSA site or anything suggesting similar issues on Vauxhall owner sites so it wouldn't appear to be a known issue.  From your description hard to know if the bang was the airbags deploying or the tyre going.  Only suggestion would be to get it to a dealer, get the underside looked at and see if there is any other damage that might explain what has happened and potentially substantiate an accident claim depending on what your policy says.  Not a great deal of help, sorry.


----------



## Mark_G (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree, the airbags should not have deployed in the situation you describe. The fact only the side bags activated points to one of the side sensors activating. Given the tyre was flat a possible reason was the tyre was the result of something hitting the car near the sill or floor, and then puncturing the tyre. An impact under the car would not be distinguishable from the airbags firing as they are both loud and would be so close together. The impact sensors would be positioned on the b pillars, so these need to be inspected to see if they are fitted correctly and wiring is clean and secure. It might be worth contacting the AA if you are a member or contact the Vauxhall Owners Forum to see if they have heard of issues. Manufacturers take airbag issues very seriously and the one I used to be connected to used to inspect all airbag detonations/non detonations that could not be explained logically. 
The vehicle needs a thorough inspection of the body, the tyre and the airbag system. If you can prove the impact was the trigger the you should be covered.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 19, 2014)

I have phoned Vauxhall this morning, they have taken all the details and  am now waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 19, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I have phoned Vauxhall this morning, they have taken all the details and  am now waiting for them to get back to me.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the dealer or Vauxhall customer services? Don't expect much from the dealer but Vauxhall customer services may make a contribution to the repair.


----------



## hovis (Jun 19, 2014)

I've seen this quite alot.  The tyre blows or you go over a speed bump too fast and the ecu gets jolted and thinks its being rolled and deploys airbags. Renualts are bad for this


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 19, 2014)

VAUXHALL !!!! CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!!!!!!! i have never owned one till i bought an insignia cdi last year,has all the toys but kept having a problem with the aircon,coming on in DECEMBER isnt ideal and refused to turn off,4 visits to the garage and it still didnt work,the mechanic bloke told me they could disconnect it if i wanted,got a letter yesterday to tell me they were recalling some insignia cars because of a problem with the aircon,phoned the garage to book it in only to be told they knew about this problem last year !!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 9, 2014)

Just an update on this, finally it seems the Insurance company are going to cover this, however they say that its not worth the cost of repairing and have offered me nearly Â£1000 under the book retail price


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Just an update on this, finally it seems the Insurance company are going to cover this, however they say that its not worth the cost of repairing and have offered me nearly Â£1000 under the book retail price 

Click to expand...


Not the best of outcomes but better than a total loss... Had similar when my old Cortina flambe'd itself... Got about two thirds of its then market value... Just enough not to make it really worthwhile to put up a fight to get full value which is more or less what they have done in this case.... Insureres really don't keep their side of the 'deal'...


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 9, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Just an update on this, finally it seems the Insurance company are going to cover this, however they say that its not worth the cost of repairing and have offered me nearly Â£1000 under the book retail price 

Click to expand...

not quite the result you were hoping for.

I never realised air bags going off was such a big thing


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 9, 2014)

Reject the offer and go on to sites like Autotrader and find similar cars of age/mileage/color etc....and email them back with the proof.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Reject the offer and go on to sites like Autotrader and find similar cars of age/mileage/color etc....and email them back with the proof.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I had to do when I wrote off my other half's car. The insurance company phoned and offered Â£1800 as that was what they said the average was for similar cars and that the maximum price they'd found within 150 miles of my address was Â£2200. Fortunately I was at home with my laptop on and logged onto Auto Trader while they were still on the phone. Immediately found a car the same age and mileage for Â£3400 and several others for Â£3200 all within 100 miles. I said I wanted to speak to a manager and asked whether it was company policy to lie to clients or whether the guy I spoke to had done it off his own back. The manager really didn't know what to say and I ended up getting Â£3100. Once the check had cleared I phoned up and cancelled my insurance policy with them and made sure to tell them that it was because their staff lied to customers.


----------



## stevelev (Jul 10, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's exactly what I had to do when I wrote off my other half's car. The insurance company phoned and offered Â£1800 as that was what they said the average was for similar cars and that the maximum price they'd found within 150 miles of my address was Â£2200. Fortunately I was at home with my laptop on and logged onto Auto Trader while they were still on the phone. Immediately found a car the same age and mileage for Â£3400 and several others for Â£3200 all within 100 miles. I said I wanted to speak to a manager and asked whether it was company policy to lie to clients or whether the guy I spoke to had done it off his own back. The manager really didn't know what to say and I ended up getting Â£3100. Once the check had cleared I phoned up and cancelled my insurance policy with them and made sure to tell them that it was because their staff lied to customers.
		
Click to expand...

Always let them know that you are also recording the call at your end as they tend to be much more open to discussion then, I would research the cost of replacement with the same spec from as dealer, most dealers would be glad to offer you for a small admin fee a price your car would retail at if they were to sell it today.  Then when you approach the insurer you have everything to hand, if possible have it saved on your pc so you can email it to them as your on the phone. They soon change their tune when you have done some background.

Not many people challenge insurers that's why they offer low, if they offered full whack every time imagine the dent on profits.

Good luck


----------

